# Arthroscopic Gluteus Medius Repair and Trochanteric Bursectomy HELP!!!!!



## PatriciaWright (Jul 8, 2016)

Need some help with some codes. This is for Medicare and the physician through a scope repaired a gluteus medius with a corkscrew anchor due to a tear. He also did through the scope a trochanteric bursectomy. My previous colleague billed them both with 29999 any suggestions. They paid the gluteus medius repair with the unlisted code although for future reference I would like to know if anyone can suggest something else.

Thank you for your help!

Patti


----------



## shortblonde6 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a doctor that does this procedure and we report the unlisted CPT 29999 and suggest comparison CPT codes for both the gluteal repair and the bursectomy.  Both are unlisted procedures for the hip.


----------



## amyjph (Jul 27, 2016)

Arthroscopic or open gluteus repairs are unlisted.  The trochanteric bursectomy has a code if open, but if via scope also unlisted.


----------

